# Sled Dogs



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Shhhhh. Brain fert. The 2 track section lines are drifted down. Need sled dogs. Dogs that would run down the trail that a snowmobile makes going down the section line to the slough. Thus.....sled dogs. :rollin: This could work to get in there. Or a hunter could pull a 4' box sled behind the snowmobile with the dogs riding. Mine would demand a heater I suppose. Winter project.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Photo is of Bob Wehles English pointers they dominated dog sled races they were entered in.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

That's a hoot!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Fourteen dogs? That's a lot of EP power. I was thinking of having them run behind the sled Bob.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Oof-da tell me about it. I walked over a mile down a prairie trail that was undriveable back to a spot I knew had birds today. Crazy what we'll do for birds. Oh well season's almost over gotta make it happen. I haven't been this exhausted in a long while.


----------

